# Chest Pain in the A.M.



## afsan01 (Jun 20, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with IBS, GERD, and Gatsroparesis (slow stomach emptying). Does anyone else who suffers from GERD or IBS wake up in the morning with chest pain that gradually subsides as the morning goes on?


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

I wouldn't call it pain, but I definately wake up with a sour "feeling" in my epigastric area--sometimes worse, an actual burn. Getting up definately helps. I put my bed up on 7" cinder blocks and started sleeping on my left side. That has helped some.DMB


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Ken,Are you IBS-D? I am, and in the morning is when my stomach is at it's worst. So, yes, I do have heartburn if that is what you call it. It started two weeks after having my GB removed. It eases by afternoon when my stomach upset and D aren't present.Try alfalfa and aloe taken with your meals...it helps.Take care...isn't this fun?In His strength and power, JenL


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

Hey Ken!I was also diagnosed with IBS (severe), this summer I started getting severe reflux (endoscopy came back normal)and alot of upper stomach pain-burning... My doctor suspects gastroparesis and wants me to take a nuclear study of my stomach. I've tried so many medications (Prilosec, Ranitidine, Prevacid, Sucralate) I'm going crazy with all this! Besides that, I'm a senior in high-school yet, I wasnt in school for a full day yet!!Help!!Teenager suffering


----------

